# What herbs regrow?



## abefroman (Mar 12, 2005)

What herbs regrow?

I have a boat load of greek oregano, and mint that regrew in my garden.

Basil did not regrow.

Sage regrew.

Rosemary regrew, but it has new leaves growing on the same branch as old leaves so I can really use it.

Does anyone know what else regrows? Ex. tarragon, chives, thyme, etc.


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

Chives definitely. Thyme might. Lavender too. Haven't had any luck with tarragon. Lemon balm is growing wild in my yard in the worst possible places too, like in the middle of my lawn (grr!). Verbena did not survive the harsh winter we've just had but it has in the past. Cilantro works because of the seeds that dropped last fall. Whatever exhibits weed-like behaviour (propagation through the roots like mint and sage for example) should do well, but you'll fight to keep it under control.


----------



## abefroman (Mar 12, 2005)

Thanks, I'll try some of those.

Do you cook with the lavender and lemon balm?


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

You can make a great iced tea with lemon balm and use it in a number of applications. Lavender is also good for ice cream, or in moderation as part of your herbes de provence mixture. Again, lots of applications and ample room for creativity.


----------



## izbnso (May 12, 2007)

I just today bought a perenial basil from a local grower. The leaves aren't as soft and the flavor is slightly different, but as long as I don't kill it dead I shall never have to plant basil again!! And the foccia I made toningt sure was yummy with basil and oregano from the beginings of my new herb garden. Side note: I also picked up a native mint that so didn't look like any variety I had ever seen before, tiny dark leaves and super minty.


----------



## oregonyeti (Jun 16, 2007)

Almost anything in the mint genus, mentha, will keep itself going. Lemon balm is one of them. Spearmint is another.

A lot of it depends on your climate.


----------



## oregonyeti (Jun 16, 2007)

Bergamot mint gives Earl Grey tea its distinctive flavor. Lemon balm is a treat to the nostrils :smiles: Not suggesting you snort lemon balm tho.


----------



## deltadoc (Aug 15, 2004)

Tarragon (French) should come up each year. Unless it is particularly cold where you are, then you might want to insulate it with mulch or something over the winter. Ours came up for a few years, and then died during the winter.

Marjoram regrows, spearmint spreads like crazy once it establishes itself. Plant it far away from your other herbs or it will tend to overtake them.

Rosemary is like a pine bush. Unless it freezes it should continue to grow.

I've never encountered basil that regrows unless it seeds itself, but I'm not saying it doesn't exist. Just never encountered it.

doc


----------



## foodnfoto (Jan 1, 2001)

I've never been able to get rosemary to come back. I think we just get too much rain here and too much cold and ice during the winter. 

Horseradish comes back with a vengeance! It's a beautiful plant and the tender spring greens are tasty cooked with some spinach or chard from the garden.

Tarragon has been slow to take in my herb garden, but now it's doing quite well after two years.

Basil hates any kind of cold weather and dies at the slightest hint of frost. BTW-that's why you should not store it in the fridge, but in a jar of water on your counter top. 

Oregano comes back year after year, but seems to play out after about five and become tough, bitter and stringy.


----------



## allie (Jul 21, 2006)

Onion chives came back full force this year.
Rosemary died through the winter but lasted a good while into the cold.
Lavendary died through the winter.
Oregano was in a planter so died through the winter.....might try planting more in the ground this year.


----------



## bughut (Aug 18, 2007)

Do you remember what kind it was - very interested.(basil)

Rosemary survives the Scottish winter. Just dies off where i've cut it the year before

Coriander (cilantro) self seeds a wee bit but i still plant more anyway cos i use lots

Mint is prolific I keep it in a window box cos if i plant it in the garden, the dog pee's on it and kills it. Lasts all year in the window box.

Rocket self seeds nicely

Oregano and thyme are year round, but Marjoram doesnt survive the winter

Just planted sage from seed fingers crossed. Never liked it, but i want to give it a go.

Flat leaf parsley... Having trouble with this any tips?


----------



## smilie (Jan 25, 2007)

Thyme grows back nicely but I am in St Louis so we are in a different growing zone maybe- off by 1 I think we're zone 5. 

Yes in my herb garden Greek oregano, thyme, and lavendar do well. Oregano grows like crazy! Rosemary usually dosn't come back. but this year is showing new growth. And Basil I replant every year.


----------

